

Aussie startup to swiftly notify users if their website crashes - sthambyah
http://www.startupsmart.com.au/growth/aussie-startup-to-swiftly-notify-users-if-their-website-crashes/2014072512829.html

======
sthambyah
We're using a little bit of computer vision to visually compare websites over
time. Just getting a little bit of media attention down here in Australia and
globally via Twitter.

Our most interesting engineering problem at the moment is scale. We've home
brewed a distribution engine to scale across multiple digitalocean regions
without heavy weight messaging between them. There's no quorum to this
'cluster' if a check node dies then the remainder take on its load till
another helper can come on board and help distribute the load once again.

We're working hard to build a solid product, please give it a try and let us
know what you think!

-Shaun

